# Scrollsaw for sale in central Minnesota?



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello ya'll! Just wondering if anyone in central Minnesota has a scrollsaw for sale or giveaway? Dewalt 788 or Delta 18", 20" or even 16" for sale. Or a good old one for free Or even small old bandsaw. thanks!


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

wish i could help ya as im always glad to see someone getting into it.
unfortunately i live in metro detroit and the scrollsaw i have colecting dust i dont think id even give away.
and my excaliber is quite happy in my shop.
got a price range youre lookin at?
anything on craigslist?
or maybe even ebay?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

A quick CL scan for your area turns up a bunch of scroll saws ranging from about $50 on up…
What happened to the scroll saw you had?

Cheers,
Brad


----------

